# انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير



## marmar_nader (4 ديسمبر 2007)

http://www.box.net/shared/2i5402slhh


----------



## cobcob (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

:big35:
الترنيمة دى أقل حاجة تتقال عن كلماتها ولحنها انها رائعة
ياريت كل الاعضاء يسمعوها ويقولو رأيكم
ميرسى يا مرمر


----------



## marmar_nader (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

يا كوبكوب انتي اللي رائعه و دي اقل حاجه تتقال عنك علشان دايما بتشجعي الناس كده و دايما بتردي # 1
علي فكره انا سرقت الصوره اللي انتي حطاها دي و خليتها الديسك توب بتاعي بس دي صوره مين
 و علشان خاطرك هنزل الشريط كله


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

ثااااااااااانكس مرمر حبيبتى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## cobcob (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

ميرسى يا مرمر
خدى الصور زى ما يعجبك
الصورة دى كنت جايباها من النت
كنت بادور على صورر ناس بتصلى عشان اعمل باور بوينت
متهيألى كان مكتوب انها بنت فى كوبا او حته فى امريكا الجنوبية
المهم انها عاجباكى
وميرسى مرة تانية على الترنيمة


----------



## girgis (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

ميرسى ليكى يامرمر وربنا يبركك


----------



## marmar_nader (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

فراشه مسيحيه مرسي علي مرورك و جرجس مبسوطه ان الترنيمه عجبتكم


----------



## نشات جيد (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

ميرسى غ ترنيمة  منتدى جميل   ربنا  يحفظكم


----------



## نشات جيد (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انت تهتم بي لهرماس سمير*

اقدم خالص  تحيات


----------



## amanypotter (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة رائعة وفعلا تلمس القلوب وتشعر بقرب ورعاية الرب يسوع الرب يبارك الخدمة


----------

